# Euston Downside Carriage Maintenance Depot - Sept 2011



## Happyshopper (Oct 27, 2011)

The carriage maintenance depot was used for the Rail Exress Systems sector of British Rail which was responsible for transport of mail and parcels traffic, including the Travelling Post Office trains, as well as taking over the charter operations from Intercity. Rolling stock was also maintained by other sectors at Heaton depot in Newcastle and Liverpool Edge Hill.

The company was bought by EWS in 1996, later renamed DB Schenker Rail (UK) in 2009. It is not clear when the sidings were closed, but as far as I can find out it was ~2004.

Now it's like a giant greenhouse. It was a nice little mooch, although I might try a return trip come winter when there's a bit less greenery!











.













.













.








.















Thanks for reading...​


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 27, 2011)

nice shots


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 27, 2011)

Really nice pics. Love the long glass roofs and greenhouse look especially. Cheers.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 27, 2011)

Great place to get lost in.


----------



## Happyshopper (Oct 27, 2011)

night crawler said:


> Great place to get lost in.



I think you'd probably struggle to get lost, but I could have spent a lot longer in there just enjoying the atmosphere 

Thanks all.


----------



## Alie2012 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Rail yard*

What a find mate, real unique looking place


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice one dude! Not seen this one before. Keep the ace reports coming!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice shots mukka !!! BUT sad n angry at the continual raping of OUR railway system by profit hungry private companies that dont give a damn.......Now i wonder what company was in charge here..........?:icon_evil


----------



## magmo (Oct 28, 2011)

Dam... you stumbled accros my cannabis factory... 

What a great building.


----------



## Els (Oct 28, 2011)

Just the rat hole to go now!


----------



## Happyshopper (Oct 28, 2011)

Els said:


> Just the rat hole to go now!



Yeah I know, I completely forgot while I was in there! 

Still, something for next time


----------



## phill.d (Oct 28, 2011)

Cracking stuff, There's always something rather sad, eerie and quiet about closed railway places. 
You captured it well.

I bet there still was that nice smell of diesel oil wafting about though, I love that smell


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 29, 2011)

magmo said:


> Dam... you stumbled accros my cannabis factory...


----------



## PROSNIPER (Oct 29, 2011)

magmo said:


> Dam... you stumbled accros my cannabis factory...
> 
> What a great building.



lol you know i said the same thing in my head when i was looking at the pics 

nice report


----------



## lisa_bunny (Oct 29, 2011)

Love the pics and the contrast of the engineering to the wild plants (Magmo's Cannabis?!? )


----------

